# Monthly Car Insurance?



## Jason H (Feb 1, 2004)

Anyone know of an insurance company that offers anything smaller than a 6 month term OR a monthly term?

I cant find anything! 

Thanks!

jason


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Allstate


----------



## Rob777 (Dec 17, 2002)

I have a monthly payments with Co-operators.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

i pay monthly with meloche monnex - TD
part of the U of T graduates group
good rates, efficient staff


----------



## Gerbill (Jul 1, 2003)

Stepping outside S. Ontario, _Centre of the Universe®_, ICBC offers monthly payments on your yearly or 2-yearly insurance.


----------



## Jason H (Feb 1, 2004)

Gerbill said:


> Stepping outside S. Ontario, _Centre of the Universe®_, ICBC offers monthly payments on your yearly or 2-yearly insurance.


TERM
not payments!
i'm only driving for 6 months of the year, not 12 and looking to save any money I can. 

I dont want to pay $100 a week for something i dont use!


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

You need an insurance broker to tell you if this kind of coverage even exists.

Insurance companies insist on continuous coverage. If you stop and start, you get the new customer treatment. For example, a 10 year customer who lapses coverage for a month gets to be treated as a brand new insurance customer: no discounts, high cost coverage.

Good luck.


----------



## Roland (Aug 15, 2002)

I know State Farm allows me to park my car and pay an extremely low rate (great for saving for a vacation). It was something in the neighbourhood of $20 a month. It basically protects the car as a possesion and not as a driveable vehicle.

They re-instate full coverage and rates with just a phone call.


----------



## shoe (Apr 6, 2005)

Roland said:


> I know State Farm allows me to park my car and pay an extremely low rate (great for saving for a vacation). It was something in the neighbourhood of $20 a month. It basically protects the car as a possesion and not as a driveable vehicle.
> 
> They re-instate full coverage and rates with just a phone call.



I tried to sugest a similar idea last night but the server was too buzy and i forgot to come back,

I was going to sugest a type of insurance that is active for driving for 6 months and storage for the other 6 months storage insurance should included insurance for theft and fire, and then fully insure the vehicle for collision ect while driving.

shoe


----------



## Digital_Gary (Sep 18, 2003)

Roland said:


> I know State Farm allows me to park my car and pay an extremely low rate (great for saving for a vacation). It was something in the neighbourhood of $20 a month. It basically protects the car as a possesion and not as a driveable vehicle.
> 
> They re-instate full coverage and rates with just a phone call.



Thats the best way to to do it. When you aren't driving, park it but always leave at least fire & theft. This way you aren't treated as a new customer becuase you never let your policy expire. I had a few "incidents" a few years back and by doing this, my driving record improved even though I wasn't even driving the car for a year.

This won't work if the car is leased though. Most leases have to have *FULL* coverage at all times.


----------



## shoe (Apr 6, 2005)

Digital_Gary said:


> This won't work if the car is leased though. Most leases have to have *FULL* coverage at all times.


dosent that just suck rino testicles, time to write a letter to our premiers title it

"how to save us money and keep the enviroment clean" I wonder if they could put a cap on that? hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.

shoe


----------



## Chris (Feb 8, 2001)

ING Insurance does allow for monthly payments. I don't know about shorter terms than a year, though.


----------



## Digital_Gary (Sep 18, 2003)

shoe said:


> dosent that just suck rino testicles, time to write a letter to our premiers title it
> 
> "how to save us money and keep the enviroment clean" I wonder if they could put a cap on that? hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.
> 
> shoe



Indeed. I cancelled most of my coverage since I wasn't going to be driving for a while and I got a registered letter from my leasing company telling me I had 24 hours to either send proof the car had full coverage again or a cheque for the remaining balance of the lease. It was a hectic day!


----------



## Jason H (Feb 1, 2004)

Thanks a lot guys!

I ***REALLY*** dont want to have to give the insurance company $100 a week for my car that I wont be driving!


----------

